

8 Years after disastrous merger, Time Warner to split AOL - fleaflicker
http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20080206/tc_infoworld/95131

======
kirubakaran
It is funny that this is in Yahoo News :-)

I wonder how MSFT, YHOO split five years from now would be.

~~~
andreyf
I guess I'm not the only one's who's been drawing an analogy between these two
mergers... what's the best way to bet against MS stock if this merger happens?

~~~
xirium
You're probably too late to short the stock but you can buy Microsoft stock
today and sell tomorrow. This will allow you to catch the dead cat bounce as
the stock recovers.

